# REJOINED MEMBER



## Mudflap2 (Feb 23, 2020)

I long time ago, I bought my wife a 52 plate 225bhp Mk1 for her 50th birthday and joined the forum for a while. A decade later and she has a new car, but we couldnt bring ourselves to part with the TT. 
So, its now mine (whoohoo!) The car looks beautiful , although wheels need a repaint and some underside corrosion issues to deal with. Not done any kind of restoration before and would like to make it good for another 10 years. 
Still need to do some research, but glad to be back on the forum and looking forward to the project.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back


----------



## ChilledBowser (Mar 1, 2020)

You both are into your cars later in life, that's so cool. Congrats on the acquisition!


----------

